# Billing OB delivery when 5 antepartum visits done



## 00023808 (Mar 4, 2010)

My question is when a provider performs the delivery on a patient who has 5 anterparum visits, do you code the global delivery code?  I have a carrier stating that it's appropriate to do that and not bill the 59425 (4-6 vistis) and the 59410 (delviery and postpartum care).:


----------



## heil55 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes most commerical payers say 4 visit or more bill the global package.


----------



## christine burnes (Mar 9, 2010)

*biller/coder*

It depends on the insurance company you are billing.  You would need to get the guidelines and bill accordingly.


----------

